# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Sapa - Tour Sapa-Bản Cát Cát-Núi Hàm Rồng (3 Ngày/3 Đêm)

## dulichnt

Chương trình ghép đoàn

      Hà Nội - SaPa- Hà Nội

(3 Ngày - 3 Đêm, Khởi hành ngày 2 )


ĐÊM 1: HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI

Tối:       HDV đón quý khách tại Ga Trần Quý Cáp làm thủ tục lên tàu SP khởi hành đi Lào Cai, ngủ đêm trên tàu.

NGÀY 1: LÀO CAI - SA PA (S,T,C)

Sáng:   Đón khách tại ga Lào Cai, ăn sáng sau đó xe ô tô đưa Quý khách đi SaPa. Đến Sapa quý khách gửi hành lý, nghỉ ngơi, xe ô tô đưa đi tham quan Thác Bạc - nơi thượng nguồn của con suối Mường Hoa huyền thoại. Quý khách tự do chụp hình, ngắm nhìn dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn hùng vĩ, quý khách có thể bách bộ tham quan trại nuôi Cá Hồi Sapa - Là nơi nuôi trồng Cá hồi duy nhất tại Việt Nam

11h30 : Ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi.

Chiều:  Thăm quan Bản Văn Hóa Cát Cát. Tìm hiểu các phong tục tập quán của người dân tộc H'Mông và thăm quan thuỷ điện Cát Cát do người Pháp xây dựng đầu thế kỷ XX.

Tối:       Quý khách tự do thăm quan Nhà thờ đá, thị trấn  Sapa, cảm nhận không khí của núi rừng Tây Bắc và tự do thưởng thức các món nướng truyền thống của người dân tộc thiểu số Sapa (Nếu vào buổi tối thứ bảy hàng tuần Quý khách sẽ được tham dự phiên chợ tình độc đáo của các dân tộc thiểu số tại Sapa), lên Bar nghe điệu nhạc sôi động hoặc matxa, ngâm chân, xông hơi và tắm thuốc Bắc ( chi phí tự túc).  Nghỉ đêm tại Sapa.

NGÀY 02: SAPA - LÀO CAI ( S,T,C)

Sáng:   Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách thăm quan Khu du lịch Hàm Rồng - Thắng cảnh đẹp và quyến rũ nhất Sapa, thăm quan Vườn Lan, vườn Đào, Vườn hoa Châu Âu, Cổng trời 1,2, Sân Mây... .

            Khi đi xuống, quý khách có thể ghé qua Làng Văn Hóa các dân tộc Sapa để nghe biểu diễn nhạc dân tộc, hoặc hóa thân thành những "Chàng Mông, nàng Dao"...với dịch vụ thuê trang phục dân tộc..Hoặc thử tài bắn cung, bắn nỏ...(Chi phí tự túc)

            Ăn trưa tại khách sạn, chuẩn bị hành lý làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn.

*OPTION 1: Nếu quý khách lựa chọn đi Hà Khẩu

            Xe đưa quý khách trở về TP. Lào Cai. Gửi hành lý tại nhà Hàng, Quý khách làm thủ tục xuất cảnh thăm quan thị trấn Hà Khẩu thuộc tỉnh Vân Nam Trung Quốc và mua sắm tại Hà Khẩu. Chiều làm thủ tục nhập cảnh về Việt Nam, ăn tối tại Nhà hàng Lào Cai. Sau bữa tối xe và HDV đưa quý khách ra Ga Lào Cai làm thủ tục lên tàu về Hà Nội. Ngủ đêm trên tàu.

*OPTION 2: Nếu quý  khách lựa chọn không đi Hà Khẩu.

            Sau bữa trưa, Xe đưa quý khách trở về TP. Lào Cai. Gửi hành lý tại nhà Hàng, sau đó quý khách đi tham quan đền Mẫu - Chợ Cốc Lếu để mua quà về cho người thân

NGÀY 03: HÀ NỘI

05h00: Tàu về ga Hà Nội, HDV chia tay đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH

Tiêu chuẩn


GIÁ BÁN

Khách sạn 2 sao


2.150.000 VNĐ

Khách sạn 3 sao


2.350.000 VNĐ






* Giá Tour bao gồm:

-          Xe ôtô máy lạnh đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.

-          Các bữa theo chương trình, mức ăn chính 80.000/người/bữa, ăn sáng

-          Khách sạn 2 sao hoặc 3 sao đầy đủ tiện nghi tiêu chuẩn 2 - 3 người/phòng. (k/s 2*: Hoàng Hà hotel, k/s 3*: Sapa Hotel)

-          Vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình( Cửa thứ nhất).

-          Nước uống, khăn lạnh.

-          Bảo hiểm du lịch. Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.

-          Vé tàu hỏa khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Lào Cai: Tàu K6 có điều hòa  

* Giá không bao gồm:

-     Các chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình (Đồ uống, giặt là, TIP cho HDV và Lái xe...)

-     Thuế VAT.

* Ghi chú:

-     Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: Miễn phí

-     Trẻ em từ 5 - 10 tuổi tính bằng 50% giá người lớn,

-     Từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.

* Lưu ý:

-          Nếu quý khách muốn tham quan Hà Khẩu xin vui lòng đăng ký ngay khi đặt tour và mang theo CMT, 02 ảnh 4x6. nếu có trẻ em mang theo ảnh và giấy khai sinh.

-          Phí thủ tục Hà Khẩu là 200.000 vnđ/người

-          Tham quan Đền Mẫu và Chợ Cốc Lếu phụ thu mỗi người 30.000 VNĐ.



Chi tiết xin liên hệ:
       ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Công ty CP Du lịch & Thuyền thông Hà Thái - HathaiTours

Add:14 Trần Quang Diệu - Đống Đa - Hà Nội - Việt Nam

Tel: 04 22 11 35 96 - 22 11 35 98  Fax: 04 3538 05 52.

Hotline: 0903427708 - 0985631321

Email:info@hathaitours.com - leban@hathaitours.com


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào  du lịch Sapa -  du lich Sapa_

----------


## dangky

lên hàm rồng có phải mua vé ko.. :Smile:

----------


## thiennhan

Tất nhiên là phải mua rồi địa phương nào bây j chả dựa vào các khoản thu đó

----------


## danghung

Ủa, mình lên Hàm Rồng chơi đâu có mất vé nhở. chỉ mất money mua quà lưu niệm thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thiennhan

chắc bạn đi từ ngày xưa rồi bây j ko có vé thì đứng dưới ngắm nhé hoặc có một cách khác đó là đi tour dạng phượt qua cổng vé  :Smile:

----------


## kimnana

haha phượt qua cổng vé hay đó

----------


## dulichnt

kimnana đó là một ý kiến không tồi chút nào  :Smile:

----------


## dulichsapa

Gui tour sang ben minh nhe - minh dam bao gai thap - dich vu chuan

----------

